# Unemployment



## mrwilkey (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't know if this is a place to air grievances but I was hoping someone could tell me how long one needs to work at Target before being able to file for unemployment.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 12, 2020)

mrwilkey said:


> I don't know if this is a place to air grievances but I was hoping someone could tell me how long one needs to work at Target before being able to file for unemployment.




You need to be fired or laid off to be able to file for unemployment in most states.
Unless you have your hours cut so drastically that you can file for temporary assistance.
On that one you can still be working.
How much you get tends to be based on how long you worked.
Or at least it used to be, I'm not sure what the deal is now.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 12, 2020)

Each state sets its own unemployment insurance benefits eligibility guidelines.  Search the internet "qualifying for unemployment benefits + (your state)".


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 13, 2020)

Keep in mind that if you apply for UI benefits because your hours were cut drastically while you are still employed, in most states you will need to show to UI that you have open availability for all days and hours when the store is open.  Otherwise, Target can block your eligibility because they will say that you voluntarily limited your availability (a predicament if you are working two jobs). Each state's UI rules are different but it's likely that if Target challenges the claim, it would be because of this.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 13, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Each state sets its own unemployment insurance benefits eligibility guidelines.  Search the internet "qualifying for unemployment benefits + (your state)".


Yeah like in Texas you have to be laid off they won't give you unemployment if your fired plus have you have to have worked the job for while also.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 14, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> You need to be fired or laid off to be able to file for unemployment in most states.
> Unless you have your hours cut so drastically that you can file for temporary assistance.
> On that one you can still be working.
> How much you get tends to be based on how long you worked.
> Or at least it used to be, I'm not sure what the deal is now.



At least here it's just 53% of your previous income, duration of employment doesn't matter beyond the duration needing to meet a required length to collect at all.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jul 17, 2020)

I got fired & my unemployment has been approved. However, the TWC is double checking my payment request so it could be a few weeks before I get the payments. Luckily, I have savings. Someone fired for stealing isn't going to be able to collect unemployment, at least not in Texas. My best friend quit & her unemployment was approved due to "a hostile work environment".


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 18, 2020)

For anyone collecting unemployment, be aware that unless Congress and POTUS agree to pass an emergency extension, the temporary $600-per-week Federal bonus unemployment pay (which was in addition to your state's regular unemployment pay) will end on July 31st.  So don't assume you'll be getting that extra-generous UI payout for very long.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Jul 18, 2020)

Each state sets their own maximum amount you can get..in many states it is way too low that is why the feds kicked in the 600 dollar a week perk otherwise with massive unemployment it would create more chaos resulting in God knows what and still might.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Aug 26, 2020)

I finally got my unemployment claim approved & received payments this week. It doesn't look like I will get the additional money due to Covid-19 but I am good with what I am getting. Target contested my claim but I spoke to someone a few weeks ago to give my side of the story. TWC found in my favor. I have been looking for work but no one is hiring old ladies right now.


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 1, 2020)

Congratulations to you on obtaining UI benefits - of course, assuming that Target doesn't pursue a further appeal of the UI decision, which sometimes occurs.  Sorry that it's such a crummy job market for pursuing a replacement job. Best wishes.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 1, 2020)

Congrats on getting unemployment. I hope Tarshit doesn't get it taken from you. Try an agency that's their job to help you find a job.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 1, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> For anyone collecting unemployment, be aware that unless Congress and POTUS agree to pass an emergency extension, the temporary $600-per-week Federal bonus unemployment pay (which was in addition to your state's regular unemployment pay) will end on July 31st.  So don't assume you'll be getting that extra-generous UI payout for very long.





Targetedbullseye said:


> Each state sets their own maximum amount you can get..in many states it is way too low that is why the feds kicked in the 600 dollar a week perk otherwise with massive unemployment it would create more chaos resulting in God knows what and still might.


Our illustrious elected officials on both sides cannot even come to an agreement over extending benefits, so now its been a month with no federal help. I will admit that even though I benefited from the extra 600 when I was on the unpaid portion of my leave, it was a bit too much. They could cut that in half and it would still help out a lot. 

Something's better than nothing, which is what folks are getting now. 😑


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hopefully a bit of a morale boost, there are legitimate jobs hiring, from my area it's mostly healthcare and government, but that's still something.  I now work at a temp agency that placed me in a government job.


----------

